

Why jerks get ahead - sidcool
http://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2012/08/18/why-jerks-get-ahead/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
Ian_Kung
I don't think "jerk" is exactly the way to put it. I think people who are more
aggressive and have a "killer instinct" get ahead. I'm not an expert, but it
just seems that jerks and people with said killer instinct often overlap, but
that doesn't have to be the case. Gates and had a somewhat successful career
in Microsoft and is running the largest charity of all time, but no one has
calls him a "jerk." John Wodden, the most successful NCAA coach of all time
once said that there's nothing in the world more powerful that "gentleness."

------
michaelpinto
After reading the book "Inside Apple" I started to become interested in the
idea of Narcissistic leadership. The only problem is that unless you're a real
narcissist at heart, it's really kind of hard "to fake it".
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_leadership>

